# Dont know what this means, but i think its good



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

last night i was in that spot between true sleep and concious and I suddenly became aware of this force in my chest. I didnt know what it was, but the more I felt it, the more i understood it.

I know this sounds like some cliched bullshit component of recovery, but it felt like a tension of emotion about to burst. At first it felt like sadness, but as I thought about it it felt like an overwealming sense of happiness. It was a pure raw mixture of every emotion and to be completely honest, it was so foreign to me that I was afraid of it.

As I regained full conciousness my dp swarmed back into my head and the feeling of explosive emotion left. but I went back to sleep feeling curiously optimistic.

Does this sound like the beginnings of a recovery? or just a fluke of an emotionally malfunctioning brain?


----------



## TerriW (Jun 13, 2007)

Something close to what your describing has happened to me a few times, and I too was afraid of it and my DR came back full force. It actually happened to me tonight for a moment I felt real and it felt so good, I got scared and I went right back into my DR  I think we have to work on accepting when we have these strong emotions and welcome them rather than be afraid of them. Maybe the DP/DR will end then?


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

I think you're probably right, i just wish we knew what to do at the times we experienced it instead of hiding from it.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

oh yeah I did this theres a way to make this happen and I got anxity and agrophobia after doing this a couple of times


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

if you read the posts by 1A he mentions a couple times a pressure in his chest, and he mentioned this during his recovery.


----------

